# how much to charge for small catering gig?? thoughts...



## mindy buck (Jun 30, 2011)

I have about 6 yrs experience in the Food Industry (mostly fine dining) and am currently working as a first cook in Vancouver. I recently finished my apprenticeship and got my red seal, and am trying to get into catering, doing a couple gigs on the side. So far it's been mostly family + close friends, but I have managed to pick up a "real" event in september. It's for 50 people, stand-up hot and cold appies, 10-12 items total - food only: drinks, dishes, tables etc. provided by the hostess. I am looking for some feedback on what I should charge for this. What is the going rate? Do I charge an hourly rate for prep + cost out all the items....is there an easier way? Keeping in mind I am new at this, and want to keep things simple.

Any tips/ advice would be welcomed !

Thanks


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

are you staying or dropping off? 

most caterers charge per person for food, final guest count due prior (typically 1-2 weeks, but depends on estimated number, whether you order locally or bringing in special shutff etc) after that time the count may increase at a greater rate but not decrease.

If you are putting on disposable platters make sure to include their cost.

Bottom line is at the end of the day is working the gig worth it to you....if not figure out what would make it worth your time.


----------

